# محكمة منتدة الكنيسة



## انريكي (12 مارس 2011)

مدخـل//,,}
*احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
*لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
*عشقتك والعشق هلاااك*
*لاتذبحني تعاال وقصرالخطوه*​ 
*                احبك جدا *
*        واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل*
*       واعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل*




​*صباحكـُم / رٍضـــا ..*




*مسائكُـم / حب وٍ سعـادةٌ .. *





















*لكلً منا جوانب في شخصيته ..*



*منكم من تعرفنا عليه ومنكم من لم نتعرف على ما بداخله *



*ألا وهي ’، الــــعاطفــــة ’، .. *



*لم نتمكن من الولوج الى أعماق شخصيات *





*أحببناها  .. عشنا معها .. نراها كل يوم ..  ونسعد لوجودها في *
*  منتدانا  الغالي*
*
*














*تٌـقرع أجراس هذا المكان ..*






*تنبيهاً  لـ فَتحُ الأبواب ... *





*إستقبالاً  لـ ضيوفي الكــرام .. *




















*هُنـا اُرحب بكم** .. *




*في محـكمتـي*





*’، *




*التي سأكون .. قاضِيها لـ حينٍ .. *




*استقبل الاعضاء  الكرام  / مجني عليــهم .. *





*أما الجاني ... فهو الحب  ..*






*لم  أنسى الشهود .. *






*فـ هم  الاعضاء  وكل من  ارتادهـ .. *


















*ليس مناً من من لم يُجرب طعم الحب ..*
*لا ولن  يحسب على البشرية حتى!!!  *




*وليس منا من لم تلسعه شرارته ولذتـها ..*




*لو لـ / لحظات اعجاب ، حب ، جنوُن ...... *






*في هذا .. *





*سـ أُحاكي مِن ضيوفي ’، قلــوبهم ’، .. *




*أُحاكــي ماضيهم .. *




*وأُلامس أعماقهم .. *







*’ قلوبكم ضيوفي ’ .. *







*هي  رهناً لمُقاضاتي حتى .. تُجيب بـ صدق وبـ حب .. *






*أَملأُ  الصفحات بود .. *




*أُلونـها بـ لون القلب ..*




*أُعطرها بـجوريات العشق .. *



















*عزيزي الضيف / غاليتي الضيفة هُنـا على منصتـي .. *




*لن أطلب الكثير .. *




*كونوا بـ القرب .. *




*وأطلقوا صراح قلوبـكم .. *





*هي من أُحاكم فيكم ..*







*مــــــــحـــكـــمــــة  *







​











*بحضور هذا الجمع الكبير من الجمهور .. *




*وبحضور الشهود .. *





*نبدأ بعرض سلسلة القضايا بالترتيب .. *





*



*





*يرجى التزام الهدوء منعا لاتخاذ اي اجراء قانوني .. *


















*



**::.... مرحبا احبتي .....:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*ها قد حانت طقوس المحكمة .. *




*وقد دقت ساعة الاستقبال .. *





*فـ مرحباً بكم جميعا .. *















*هذا تصوير للأسئلة التي سيتم استجواب الجميع فيها .. *





*لن يُقبل أي تغير للرأي بعد طرحها .. *





*من دخل هُنا .. لا يخرج الا بعد ’ مقاضاتي ’ .. *
















*



**صف حبك .. في كلمة واحدة ؟!*








هل يُمكن أن يكون الحب من أول نظرة ؟!









متى أحببت لأول مرة ؟! ( سؤال جوابه اجباري ) .. 









مالذي جذبك لـ حبيبك / حبيبتك وكان سببا لتعلقك واختيارك له /  ــها ؟ 









مالذي عناه الحب لك في ايام المراهقة ؟! 









متى يمكن أن يكون الحب ادراج الرياح لسبب غير الخيانة من وجة  نظرك ؟!








مالشعور الذي يرافقك طوال وجودك بالقرب من حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!










هل تفضل ( أو يعجبك ) أن يكون / تكون حبيبتك / حبيبك هو شريكـ /  ـة حياتك ؟!


​





مالكلمة الي تستخدمها لـ تنادي حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!








مارأيك في مقولة ( الحب عذاب ) ؟!

​





اي من هذه الطرق يمكن أن تؤمن بها ولو 1% أكثر من غيرها



​
صدفة ؟! اتصال عن طريق الخطأ ؟! عن طريق الأنترنت ؟! عن  طريق شخص تعرفه ؟! 














هل يمكن أن تسمي ( ابنك / ابنتك ) على اسم ( حبيبك / حبيبتك )  التي عشقت حد الجنون وفقدته / فيه لأي سبب ؟! 








من واقع ماعشت أو جربت هل تدوم أول علاقة للشخص وتستمر .. أو  حتى تتطور الى زواج ؟! 









أي من الأسباب تجعلك تخون .. وتتجرد بسببها من خصلة ( الإخلاص )  ؟!








من مِن أعضاء / عضوات المنتدى لاحظتـ / ـي من ردودهـ / ـا ..  أسلوبـه / ـا ومواضيعه / ـها أنه قريب / ـيبة من الشخصية المرسومة عن شريك /  شريكة حياتك ؟!



اتمنى المشاركة من جميع العضاء الكرام
نستدعي  اول عضو على منصة المحكمة 
وهو
روزي
يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
  فرحبو به معي 
وتمنوا له  البراءة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*محكمه واسئله جميله

متابع معاكم​*


----------



## انريكي (12 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *محكمه واسئله جميله
> 
> متابع معاكم​*


نورت يا مايكل

واكيد انت معانا

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2011)

وااااااااااااااو موضوع جميل اوي يا انريكي

وفي انتظار روزي بقي ههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك بجد​


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااو موضوع جميل اوي يا انريكي
> 
> وفي انتظار روزي بقي ههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد​


ههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا بقا منتظرين روزي


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

جاوبي واله احكم عليكي بالعدام


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*فكرررة حلوووة قووووى
ومتااااااااااابعة​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يلا بقا منتظرين روزي
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه حاتر حاتر هجاوب يا حج :beee:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جامد جداااااااااا
الله ينور يا انريكى 
متابعة معاك المتهمة الاولى هههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> *تٌـقرع أجراس هذا المكان ..*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



في النهاية بشكرك جدا يا انريكي علي الاسئلة الجميلة دي​ 
والفكره تحفه وميرسي علي اختيارك ليا 
وليك مني احلي تقييم للفكره المميزة
:flowers:
ومتابعة معاك باقي الاعضاء المتميزين دايما​​​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جامد جداااااااااا*​
> *الله ينور يا انريكى *
> *متابعة معاك المتهمة الاولى هههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه نورتي ياحبي

عقبالك بقي

وهزورك بعيش وبس هههههههههه كتغيير يعني :beee:


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فكرررة حلوووة قووووى
> ومتااااااااااابعة​*


شكرا يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه حاتر حاتر هجاوب يا حج :beee:


يلا بقا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جامد جداااااااااا
> الله ينور يا انريكى
> متابعة معاك المتهمة الاولى هههههههههه
> *​


امنورة معانا يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> في النهاية بشكرك جدا يا انريكي علي الاسئلة الجميلة دي​
> والفكره تحفه وميرسي علي اختيارك ليا
> وليك مني احلي تقييم للفكره المميزة
> :flowers:
> ومتابعة معاك باقي الاعضاء المتميزين دايما​


محكمة


النطق بالحكم


حكمت المحكمة على المتهمة روزي 

بالافراج


نورتي يا روزي

وبجد كتير عجبتني الاجابة وكنتي صريحة في كل شيئ

شكرا لكي مرة ثانية واتمنا لكي الحياة السعيدة خارج السجن هههههههههههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*لووولووولى مبرووك البراءة يا روزاااااااا ههههههه​*


----------



## mr_minoz (13 مارس 2011)

*نايس انريكى وفكرا جامده اخر تلات اربع حجات كدا وانا متابع معاك يا بوب*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> في النهاية بشكرك جدا يا انريكي علي الاسئلة الجميلة دي​
> والفكره تحفه وميرسي علي اختيارك ليا
> وليك مني احلي تقييم للفكره المميزة
> :flowers:
> ...


*منورة يا روزى *
*واجاباتك جميلة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل خالص انريكى *
*متابعة معاك باقى المتهمين هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> محكمة
> 
> 
> النطق بالحكم
> ...




هييييييييييييييييييييييه ظهر الحق ههههههههههههه

افراج افراج هيه هيه هيه هههههههههههههه

ميرسي بجد يا انريكي ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لووولووولى مبرووك البراءة يا روزاااااااا ههههههه​*




هههههههههههه الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر

يلا فين الهدايا حلاوة الافراج ههههههههههههههه:mus13:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر
> 
> يلا فين الهدايا حلاوة الافراج ههههههههههههههه:mus13:




*ههههههههههههههه
هبعتلك  عيش وحلاوة 
حاااااااااااتر :smil12:​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *منورة يا روزى *
> *واجاباتك جميلة*​




انتي الاجمل يا حبيبة قلبي:08:


----------



## dodo jojo (13 مارس 2011)

*شكرا للعضو المتميز اللى عمل الموضوع الجبار ده..ويستحق تقييم لابداعه..شكرا ومتابع معاكم​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> هبعتلك  عيش وحلاوة
> حاااااااااااتر :smil12:​*




ههههههههههههه هعضك يا بت

هاتيلي حاجه حوه والنبي بقي ليش دحوه ههههههههههههههههه:999:

انا برئ انا برئ هيه هيه  هههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

mr_minoz قال:


> *نايس انريكى وفكرا جامده اخر تلات اربع حجات كدا وانا متابع معاك يا بوب*


شكرا

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع جميل خالص انريكى *
> *متابعة معاك باقى المتهمين هههههه*​


شكرا اختي الغالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *شكرا للعضو المتميز اللى عمل الموضوع الجبار ده..ويستحق تقييم لابداعه..شكرا ومتابع معاكم​*


شكرا يا اخي الغالي
ومرسي كتير على التقيم الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه هعضك يا بت
> 
> هاتيلي حاجه حوه والنبي بقي ليش دحوه ههههههههههههههههه:999:
> 
> انا برئ انا برئ هيه هيه  هههههههههههههه





*هههههههههههههه
تعضينى هو انا فيا نفس اصلا للعض
وبعدين مش انا مريضة تيجى تزورينى بكيس برتقال كدة ولا حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه هعضك يا بت
> 
> هاتيلي حاجه حوه والنبي بقي ليش دحوه ههههههههههههههههه:999:
> 
> انا برئ انا برئ هيه هيه  هههههههههههههه


مش عايز كلام في المحكمة يلا برى

واله حرجعك للسجن تاني 

سندريلا  ورزي يلا برى القاعة هههههههههههههههههههههه  :act31:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> تعضينى هو انا فيا نفس اصلا للعض
> وبعدين مش انا مريضة تيجى تزورينى بكيس برتقال كدة ولا حاجة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*




هههههههههههه اممممممممم

في الاخر انا اللي هجيب

هشي يابت يلا من هنا احسن هنتحبس سوا هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مش عايز كلام في المحكمة يلا برى
> 
> واله حرجعك للسجن تاني
> 
> سندريلا  ورزي يلا برى القاعة هههههههههههههههههههههه  :act31:




ههههههههههه حاتر يا حضرة القاضي

احنا مش عملنا حاجه صدقني هههههههههههه:94:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 مارس 2011)

*فكرة اكثر من راااااااائعة ومتميزة*
*والاسئلة جميلة جدااا*
*تسلم ايدك يا انريكي*
*واكيد متاااااابعة .....*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 مارس 2011)

*الف مبرووووووك البراءة يا روزي*
*واجوبتك جميلة جداا يا قمر*
*وعقبال كل المتهمين*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *الف مبرووووووك البراءة يا روزي*​
> *واجوبتك جميلة جداا يا قمر*
> *وعقبال كل المتهمين*
> 
> *ههههههه*​​






هههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي​


----------



## white.angel (14 مارس 2011)

*مبروك روزى البرائه *
*بس ماينفعش نحبسها شويه فى الموضوع*
*هههههههههه*
*بأنتظار متهم جديد*
*تسجيل متابعه*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *مبروك روزى البرائه *
> 
> *بس ماينفعش نحبسها شويه فى الموضوع*
> *هههههههههه*
> ...





ههههههههههه الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر

بس ليه الحبس ليه ده انا بريئة من كل التهم المنسوبه اليا ههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *فكرة اكثر من راااااااائعة ومتميزة*
> *والاسئلة جميلة جدااا*
> *تسلم ايدك يا انريكي*
> *واكيد متاااااابعة .....*​


نورتي يا ملكة

واكيد انتي معانا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *مبروك روزى البرائه *
> *بس ماينفعش نحبسها شويه فى الموضوع*
> *هههههههههه*
> *بأنتظار متهم جديد*
> *تسجيل متابعه*​


نورتي

بس روزي بنوته طيوبة مينفعش الحبس معاها 

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

مدخـل//,,}
*احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
*لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
*عشقتك والعشق هلاااك*
*لاتذبحني تعاال وقصرالخطوه*​ 
*                 احبك جدا *
*         واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل*
*        واعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل*




​*صباحكـُم / رٍضـــا ..*




*مسائكُـم / حب وٍ سعـادةٌ .. *





















*لكلً منا جوانب في شخصيته ..*



*منكم من تعرفنا عليه ومنكم من لم نتعرف على ما بداخله *



*ألا وهي ’، الــــعاطفــــة ’، .. *



*لم نتمكن من الولوج الى أعماق شخصيات *





*أحببناها   .. عشنا معها .. نراها كل يوم ..  ونسعد لوجودها في *
*   منتدانا  الغالي*
*
*














*تٌـقرع أجراس هذا المكان ..*






*تنبيهاً   لـ فَتحُ الأبواب ... *





*إستقبالاً   لـ ضيوفي الكــرام .. *




















*هُنـا اُرحب بكم** .. *




*في محـكمتـي*





*’، *




*التي سأكون .. قاضِيها لـ حينٍ .. *




*استقبل الاعضاء  الكرام  / مجني عليــهم .. *





*أما الجاني ... فهو الحب   ..*






*لم   أنسى الشهود .. *






*فـ هم   الاعضاء  وكل من  ارتادهـ .. *


















*ليس مناً من من لم يُجرب طعم الحب ..*
*لا ولن   يحسب على البشرية حتى!!!  *




*وليس منا من لم تلسعه شرارته ولذتـها ..*




*لو لـ / لحظات اعجاب ، حب ، جنوُن ...... *






*في هذا .. *





*سـ أُحاكي مِن ضيوفي ’، قلــوبهم ’، .. *




*أُحاكــي ماضيهم .. *




*وأُلامس أعماقهم .. *







*’ قلوبكم ضيوفي ’ .. *







*هي   رهناً لمُقاضاتي حتى .. تُجيب بـ صدق وبـ حب .. *






*أَملأُ   الصفحات بود .. *




*أُلونـها بـ لون القلب ..*




*أُعطرها بـجوريات العشق .. *



















*عزيزي الضيف / غاليتي الضيفة هُنـا على منصتـي .. *




*لن أطلب الكثير .. *




*كونوا بـ القرب .. *




*وأطلقوا صراح قلوبـكم .. *





*هي من أُحاكم فيكم ..*







*مــــــــحـــكـــمــــة   *







​











*بحضور هذا الجمع الكبير من الجمهور .. *




*وبحضور الشهود .. *





*نبدأ بعرض سلسلة القضايا بالترتيب .. *





*



*





*يرجى التزام الهدوء منعا لاتخاذ اي اجراء قانوني .. *


















*



**::.... مرحبا احبتي .....:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*ها قد حانت طقوس المحكمة .. *




*وقد دقت ساعة الاستقبال .. *





*فـ مرحباً بكم جميعا .. *















*هذا تصوير للأسئلة التي سيتم استجواب الجميع فيها .. *





*لن يُقبل أي تغير للرأي بعد طرحها .. *





*من دخل هُنا .. لا يخرج الا بعد ’ مقاضاتي ’ .. *
















*



**صف حبك .. في كلمة واحدة ؟!*








هل يُمكن أن يكون الحب من أول نظرة ؟!









متى أحببت لأول مرة ؟! ( سؤال جوابه اجباري ) .. 









مالذي جذبك لـ حبيبك / حبيبتك وكان سببا لتعلقك واختيارك له /   ــها ؟ 









مالذي عناه الحب لك في ايام المراهقة ؟! 









متى يمكن أن يكون الحب ادراج الرياح لسبب غير الخيانة من وجة   نظرك ؟!








مالشعور الذي يرافقك طوال وجودك بالقرب من حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!










هل تفضل ( أو يعجبك ) أن يكون / تكون حبيبتك / حبيبك هو شريكـ /   ـة حياتك ؟!


​





مالكلمة الي تستخدمها لـ تنادي حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!








مارأيك في مقولة ( الحب عذاب ) ؟!




​





لماذا واين وكيف احببت حبيبك او حبيبتك 



​
اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟  اجباري  ؟













هل يمكن أن تسمي ( ابنك / ابنتك ) على اسم ( حبيبك / حبيبتك )   التي عشقت حد الجنون وفقدته / فيه لأي سبب ؟! 








من واقع ماعشت أو جربت هل تدوم أول علاقة للشخص وتستمر .. أو   حتى تتطور الى زواج ؟! 









أي من الأسباب تجعلك تخون .. وتتجرد بسببها من خصلة ( الإخلاص )   ؟!








من مِن أعضاء / عضوات المنتدى لاحظتـ / ـي من ردودهـ / ـا ..   أسلوبـه / ـا ومواضيعه / ـها أنه قريب / ـيبة من الشخصية المرسومة عن شريك /   شريكة حياتك ؟!



اتمنى المشاركة من جميع العضاء الكرام
نستدعي ثاني عضو على منصة المحكمة 
وهو

KOKOMAN
 يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
  فرحبو  به معي 
وتمنوا له   البراءة


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> نورتي
> 
> بس روزي بنوته طيوبة مينفعش الحبس معاها
> 
> الرب يباركك


 

ميرسي خالص يا انريكي

انت اللي شخص طيب ومتميز جدا


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ​نستدعي ثاني عضو على منصة المحكمة
> وهو​
> KOKOMAN
> يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> ...


 


واااااااااااااااو

اهلا اهلا يا كوكو​ 
منور المحكمه​ 
وان شاء الله حبس انفرادي ههههههههه يوووووووووه قصدي افراج ههههههههه:a63:​​​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 مارس 2011)

منور المحكمة يا كوكو 
متابعة انا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مش عايز كلام في المحكمة يلا برى
> 
> واله حرجعك للسجن تاني
> 
> سندريلا  ورزي يلا برى القاعة هههههههههههههههههههههه  :act31:





*هههههههههههههه
طويب متزوقسش :dance:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

*منور ياكوكووووووووو
وبنتمنالك مؤبد يووووووووووووة قصدى البرااااااااااااااااءة
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> واااااااااااااااو
> 
> اهلا اهلا يا كوكو​
> منور المحكمه​
> وان شاء الله حبس انفرادي ههههههههه يوووووووووه قصدي افراج ههههههههه:a63:​


هههههههههههههه

اكيد حبس اووووووو قصدي افراج  

امنورة يا روزي


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> منور المحكمة يا كوكو
> متابعة انا​


اكيد انتي معانا امنورة

ربنا ايكون معك


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *منور ياكوكووووووووو
> وبنتمنالك مؤبد يووووووووووووة قصدى البرااااااااااااااااءة
> هههههههههههههههههه​*


فلة شمعة انتي امنورة معانا هههههههههههههههههه

وبلاش دوشة :act19:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> فلة شمعة انتي امنورة معانا هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وبلاش دوشة :act19:



*
ههههههههههه
محدش قالك انى بعمل دوشة فى اى حتتتتتتتتتتتتة :99:
*​


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك


مرسي كتير

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مدخـل//,,}​
> 
> *احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
> *لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
> ...


 
ههههههههههه
براءه كده 
شكرا ليك يا انريكى 
اتمنى اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم ​


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

*اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟ اجباري ؟​ 
ههههههههههههه
فى  الاحلام انسى :yahoo:

النطق بالحكم

لي عدم الاجابة على السوال الاجباري 

حكمت المحكة على المتهم كوكو مان 

شهر سجن مع الشغل والنفاذ  
ههههههههههههههههه

نورتني يا كوكو ومرسي على صراحتك الجميلة

واتمنالك حياة سعيدة بعد خروجك من السجن

الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 مارس 2011)

*فكرة حلووووووة اوى
اول مرة اشوفها 
تسلم افكارك
وميرسى ع الفكرة
ولك منى احلى تقييم
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووك البراءة يا روزى
والفين مبروك الحبس شهر يا كوكو 
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> *اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟ اجباري ؟​
> ههههههههههههه
> فى  الاحلام انسى :yahoo:
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه
شهر 
يا موسهل :smile02
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووك البراءة يا روزى
> والفين مبروك الحبس شهر يا كوكو
> ههههههههههههه
> *​



هههههههههههه

الله يبارك فيكى 

ليك يوم ياظالم :act23:

ههههههههههههههههه 
​


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *فكرة حلووووووة اوى
> اول مرة اشوفها
> تسلم افكارك
> وميرسى ع الفكرة
> ...


نورتي يا غالية

ومرسي كتير على التقيم الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووك البراءة يا روزى
> والفين مبروك الحبس شهر يا كوكو
> ههههههههههههه
> *​


هههههههههههه

نورتي


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> شهر
> يا موسهل :smile02
> ​


:act31::act31::act31::act31:

مش عاوز اي اعتراض  

جيب المحامي وقدم اعتراض رسمي


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :act31::act31::act31::act31:
> 
> مش عاوز اي اعتراض
> 
> جيب المحامي وقدم اعتراض رسمي



هههههههههههههه

اى حد يتبرع ويدافع عنى :11azy:
​


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> اى حد يتبرع ويدافع عنى :11azy:
> ​


اي حد محامي بس ايكون من الاعضاء 

جيبه وتعال للقاعة ونعمل الازم :smil8:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2011)

*سيادة القاضى 
ان موكلى الماثل امامنا فى القفص (يارب دايما ) ههههههههههه
لا اقدر ان اقول انه برئ اكدب يعنى هههههههههه
ولكنى التمس منك العفو والسماح عنه بمجرد ان يعطينى حق هذه المرافعة المجدية 
والله ولى التوفيق 
*
​


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *سيادة القاضى
> ان موكلى الماثل امامنا فى القفص (يارب دايما ) ههههههههههه
> لا اقدر ان اقول انه برئ اكدب يعنى هههههههههه
> ولكنى التمس منك العفو والسماح عنه بمجرد ان يعطينى حق هذه المرافعة المجدية
> ...


بعد الستماع الى كلام المحامي 

وكلام الشهود الي هما مش موجودين اصلن

قررنا التالي

بعد الاتطلاع على كلام المحامي الي زي السكر  

حكمنا على المتهم كوكو مان 

امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

بالفراج لي عدم ثبوت الادله الكافيه عليه

وربنا ايوفقنا وايرحمنا على الجريمه الي عملناها :heat:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> بعد الستماع الى كلام المحامي
> 
> وكلام الشهود الي هما مش موجودين اصلن
> 
> ...


*نشكر عدالة المحكمة على ظلمها فى الافراج عن المتهم هههههههههه*
​


----------



## انريكي (15 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *نشكر عدالة المحكمة على ظلمها فى الافراج عن المتهم هههههههههه*
> ​[/QUOT
> 
> ربنا ايسامح القاضي بقا
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اي حد محامي بس ايكون من الاعضاء
> 
> جيبه وتعال للقاعة ونعمل الازم :smil8:



هههههههههه
طيب يا حج :t30:
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *سيادة القاضى
> ان موكلى الماثل امامنا فى القفص (يارب دايما ) ههههههههههه
> لا اقدر ان اقول انه برئ اكدب يعنى هههههههههه
> ولكنى التمس منك العفو والسماح عنه بمجرد ان يعطينى حق هذه المرافعة المجدية
> ...




هههههههههههه
حولتى حقوق ولا ايه :smil15:
شكرا على المرافعه
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> بعد الستماع الى كلام المحامي
> 
> وكلام الشهود الي هما مش موجودين اصلن
> 
> ...



ايه القاضى الطيب ده 30:
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *نشكر عدالة المحكمة على ظلمها فى الافراج عن المتهم هههههههههه*
> ​




هههههههههههههه
طيب كويس انه حكم ظالم 
علشان اطلع براءه leasantr
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> +Bent El3dra+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *نشكر عدالة المحكمة على ظلمها فى الافراج عن المتهم هههههههههه*
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووك البراءة يا روزى*​
> *والفين مبروك الحبس شهر يا كوكو *
> *ههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه

الله يبارك فيكي يا قمره انتي


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

مبروك البراءة يا كوكو
والبركة في المحامية الجامده بنوته القمر هههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مبروك البراءة يا كوكو
> والبركة في المحامية الجامده بنوته القمر هههههههههه​



الله يبارك فيكى يا روزى 
صح البركه فيها :t33:
ده انا كنت هاخد اعدام :new2:
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> انريكي قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

مدخـل//,,}
*احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
*لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
*عشقتك والعشق هلاااك*
*لاتذبحني تعاال وقصرالخطوه*​ 
*                 احبك جدا *
*         واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل*
*        واعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل*




​*صباحكـُم / رٍضـــا ..*




*مسائكُـم / حب وٍ سعـادةٌ .. *





















*لكلً منا جوانب في شخصيته ..*



*منكم من تعرفنا عليه ومنكم من لم نتعرف على ما بداخله *



*ألا وهي ’، الــــعاطفــــة ’، .. *



*لم نتمكن من الولوج الى أعماق شخصيات *





*أحببناها   .. عشنا معها .. نراها كل يوم ..  ونسعد لوجودها في *
*   منتدانا  الغالي*
*
*














*تٌـقرع أجراس هذا المكان ..*






*تنبيهاً   لـ فَتحُ الأبواب ... *





*إستقبالاً   لـ ضيوفي الكــرام .. *




















*هُنـا اُرحب بكم** .. *




*في محـكمتـي*





*’، *




*التي سأكون .. قاضِيها لـ حينٍ .. *




*استقبل الاعضاء  الكرام  / مجني عليــهم .. *





*أما الجاني ... فهو الحب   ..*






*لم   أنسى الشهود .. *






*فـ هم   الاعضاء  وكل من  ارتادهـ .. *


















*ليس مناً من من لم يُجرب طعم الحب ..*
*لا ولن   يحسب على البشرية حتى!!!  *




*وليس منا من لم تلسعه شرارته ولذتـها ..*




*لو لـ / لحظات اعجاب ، حب ، جنوُن ...... *






*في هذا .. *





*سـ أُحاكي مِن ضيوفي ’، قلــوبهم ’، .. *




*أُحاكــي ماضيهم .. *




*وأُلامس أعماقهم .. *







*’ قلوبكم ضيوفي ’ .. *







*هي   رهناً لمُقاضاتي حتى .. تُجيب بـ صدق وبـ حب .. *






*أَملأُ   الصفحات بود .. *




*أُلونـها بـ لون القلب ..*




*أُعطرها بـجوريات العشق .. *



















*عزيزي الضيف / غاليتي الضيفة هُنـا على منصتـي .. *




*لن أطلب الكثير .. *




*كونوا بـ القرب .. *




*وأطلقوا صراح قلوبـكم .. *





*هي من أُحاكم فيكم ..*







*مــــــــحـــكـــمــــة   *







​











*بحضور هذا الجمع الكبير من الجمهور .. *




*وبحضور الشهود .. *





*نبدأ بعرض سلسلة القضايا بالترتيب .. *





*



*





*يرجى التزام الهدوء منعا لاتخاذ اي اجراء قانوني .. *


















*



**::.... مرحبا احبتي .....:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*ها قد حانت طقوس المحكمة .. *




*وقد دقت ساعة الاستقبال .. *





*فـ مرحباً بكم جميعا .. *















*هذا تصوير للأسئلة التي سيتم استجواب الجميع فيها .. *





*لن يُقبل أي تغير للرأي بعد طرحها .. *





*من دخل هُنا .. لا يخرج الا بعد ’ مقاضاتي ’ .. *
















*



**صف حبك .. في كلمة واحدة ؟!*








هل يُمكن أن يكون الحب من أول نظرة ؟!









متى أحببت لأول مرة ؟! ( سؤال جوابه اجباري ) .. 









مالذي جذبك لـ حبيبك / حبيبتك وكان سببا لتعلقك واختيارك له /   ــها ؟ 









مالذي عناه الحب لك في ايام المراهقة ؟! 









متى يمكن أن يكون الحب ادراج الرياح لسبب غير الخيانة من وجة   نظرك ؟!








مالشعور الذي يرافقك طوال وجودك بالقرب من حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!










هل تفضل ( أو يعجبك ) أن يكون / تكون حبيبتك / حبيبك هو شريكـ /   ـة حياتك ؟!


​





مالكلمة الي تستخدمها لـ تنادي حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!








مارأيك في مقولة ( الحب عذاب ) ؟!




​





لماذا واين وكيف احببت حبيبك او حبيبتك 





اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟  اجباري  ؟













هل يمكن أن تسمي ( ابنك / ابنتك ) على اسم ( حبيبك / حبيبتك )   التي عشقت حد الجنون وفقدته / فيه لأي سبب ؟! 








من واقع ماعشت أو جربت هل تدوم أول علاقة للشخص وتستمر .. أو   حتى تتطور الى زواج ؟! 









أي من الأسباب تجعلك تخون .. وتتجرد بسببها من خصلة ( الإخلاص )   ؟!








من  مِن أعضاء / عضوات المنتدى لاحظتـ / ـي من ردودهـ / ـا ..   أسلوبـه / ـا  ومواضيعه / ـها أنه قريب / ـيبة من الشخصية المرسومة عن شريك /   شريكة  حياتك ؟!



اتمنى المشاركة من جميع العضاء الكرام
نستدعي ثالث عضو على منصة المحكمة 
وهو

نيتا
 يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
  فرحبو  به معي 
وتمنوا له   البراءة


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

وااااااااااااااو

نيتا

منورة يا حبي

وان شاء الله براءة يا رافعة راس البنات هههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

اهلا نيتا فى المحكمه 
​


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااو
> 
> نيتا
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه

مش اتصور فية براءة للبت ديه:gy0000:


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2011)

* منوووره المحكمه يا نيتا*
​


----------



## خواطر (16 مارس 2011)

فكرة رائعة

الأسئلة جميلة جدا

أنتظر ميتا

ويا رب تطلع براءة


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

خواطر قال:


> فكرة رائعة
> 
> الأسئلة جميلة جدا
> 
> ...


مرسي كتير لكي

ويا ربي تطلع براءة بس مش اتصور ههههههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## خواطر (16 مارس 2011)

لا لا المهم ريتا تطلع براءة خخخ

بس لما حد يحكيلي الرب يباركك ، انا ايش أجاوب ؟


----------



## خواطر (17 مارس 2011)

هي ميتا لسه مدخلتش ؟

انريكي انا سألت بجد مش بستهزئ و مفيش شي سلبي من السؤال

وبجد عايزه أعرف الجواب

علشان وي يوز ذا سيم لانجويج 

‏


----------



## god love 2011 (17 مارس 2011)

*فكره جميله اوووووووووووووووووى
متابعه​*


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

خواطر قال:


> هي ميتا لسه مدخلتش ؟
> 
> انريكي انا سألت بجد مش بستهزئ و مفيش شي سلبي من السؤال
> 
> ...


اول شبئ نورتي معنا يا اختي الغالية

ثاني شيئ اي هو السوال الي حتا تعرفي الجواب  اتمنا اتوضحي

مش فاهم حاجة اوكي وضحي وانا اجاوب على كل شي 

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *فكره جميله اوووووووووووووووووى
> متابعه​*


نورتي يا غالية

واكيد انتي معانا

الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2011)

بريئه ياااااااااااااااابيه

الله يعمر بيتك ياسعادة البيه

انا بريئه 
ماعملتش حاجه


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2011)

الله يااتريكي
كل الكلام الحلو ده لي
ياحراااااااااااااااااام
كل ده كنت مخبيه في قلبك
ههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> بريئه ياااااااااااااااابيه
> 
> الله يعمر بيتك ياسعادة البيه
> 
> ...



جاوبي بقا على الاسالة عشان تطلعي افرج

وبلاش دوشة   :act31::act31::act31:


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> الله يااتريكي
> كل الكلام الحلو ده لي
> ياحراااااااااااااااااام
> كل ده كنت مخبيه في قلبك
> ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اعمل ايه يخرب بيت الحب وسنينه هههههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا نيتا


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااو​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
الحقيني ياروزي
ابقي تعالي زوريني وهاتي لي معاكي
عيش وحلاوه يااختي


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مدخـل//,,}
> 
> *احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
> *لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
> ...


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> انريكي قال:
> 
> 
> > مدخـل//,,}
> ...


----------



## raffy (17 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميييييييييل جدااااااااا 
وشد انتباهى وخلانى اتابع المنتدى والموضوع دة بالذات 
انا اول مرة اشوفك هنا بس بجد انريكى انتى شخصية لذيذة جدااااا 
وموضوعك اكثر من رائع يستاهل التقييم


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

raffy قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييل جدااااااااا
> وشد انتباهى وخلانى اتابع المنتدى والموضوع دة بالذات
> انا اول مرة اشوفك هنا بس بجد انريكى انتى شخصية لذيذة جدااااا
> وموضوعك اكثر من رائع يستاهل التقييم


شكرا لكي اختي الغالية

نورتيني  ومرسي كتير على التقيم الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

*مبروووووووووووك الافراااااااج يانيتااااااا

وعقبال الحبس للى جااااااااى يووووووووووة قصدى البراءة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2011)

*مبرووووووووووك البراءة يانيتا 
متخافيش كنت هدافع عنك انتى كمان عشان انتى بتهتمى بحقوق المرأة ههههههههه
بس القاضى عارف انى متابعة اى متهم هههههههه
*​


----------



## انريكي (18 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبرووووووووووك البراءة يانيتا
> متخافيش كنت هدافع عنك انتى كمان عشان انتى بتهتمى بحقوق المرأة ههههههههه
> بس القاضى عارف انى متابعة اى متهم هههههههه
> *​[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مارس 2011)

*مبرووووووك البراءة يا كوكو ونيتا
وعقبال العضو الجاى اللى ليسة مجاش
ههههههههههههه
منورين 
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 مارس 2011)

*مبروووووووووك البراءة لكوكو ونيتا *
*ومستنيين الاعضاء الباقيين ...*​


----------



## انريكي (19 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *مبرووووووك البراءة يا كوكو ونيتا
> وعقبال العضو الجاى اللى ليسة مجاش
> ههههههههههههه
> منورين
> *​


هههههههههههه

هو جاي بس اشوية زحمة في الطريق 

انتي الي امنورا معانا


----------



## انريكي (19 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *مبروووووووووك البراءة لكوكو ونيتا *
> *ومستنيين الاعضاء الباقيين ...*​


هههههههههههه

مش جاي عنده محاكمة ثانية ههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (19 مارس 2011)

مدخـل//,,}
*احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
*لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
*عشقتك والعشق هلاااك*
*لاتذبحني تعاال وقصرالخطوه*​ 
*                 احبك جدا *
*         واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل*
*        واعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل*




​*صباحكـُم / رٍضـــا ..*




*مسائكُـم / حب وٍ سعـادةٌ .. *





















*لكلً منا جوانب في شخصيته ..*



*منكم من تعرفنا عليه ومنكم من لم نتعرف على ما بداخله *



*ألا وهي ’، الــــعاطفــــة ’، .. *



*لم نتمكن من الولوج الى أعماق شخصيات *





*أحببناها   .. عشنا معها .. نراها كل يوم ..  ونسعد لوجودها في *
*   منتدانا  الغالي*
*
*














*تٌـقرع أجراس هذا المكان ..*






*تنبيهاً   لـ فَتحُ الأبواب ... *





*إستقبالاً   لـ ضيوفي الكــرام .. *




















*هُنـا اُرحب بكم** .. *




*في محـكمتـي*





*’، *




*التي سأكون .. قاضِيها لـ حينٍ .. *




*استقبل الاعضاء  الكرام  / مجني عليــهم .. *





*أما الجاني ... فهو الحب   ..*






*لم   أنسى الشهود .. *






*فـ هم   الاعضاء  وكل من  ارتادهـ .. *


















*ليس مناً من من لم يُجرب طعم الحب ..*
*لا ولن   يحسب على البشرية حتى!!!  *




*وليس منا من لم تلسعه شرارته ولذتـها ..*




*لو لـ / لحظات اعجاب ، حب ، جنوُن ...... *






*في هذا .. *





*سـ أُحاكي مِن ضيوفي ’، قلــوبهم ’، .. *




*أُحاكــي ماضيهم .. *




*وأُلامس أعماقهم .. *







*’ قلوبكم ضيوفي ’ .. *







*هي   رهناً لمُقاضاتي حتى .. تُجيب بـ صدق وبـ حب .. *






*أَملأُ   الصفحات بود .. *




*أُلونـها بـ لون القلب ..*




*أُعطرها بـجوريات العشق .. *



















*عزيزي الضيف / غاليتي الضيفة هُنـا على منصتـي .. *




*لن أطلب الكثير .. *




*كونوا بـ القرب .. *




*وأطلقوا صراح قلوبـكم .. *





*هي من أُحاكم فيكم ..*







*مــــــــحـــكـــمــــة   *







​











*بحضور هذا الجمع الكبير من الجمهور .. *




*وبحضور الشهود .. *





*نبدأ بعرض سلسلة القضايا بالترتيب .. *





*



*





*يرجى التزام الهدوء منعا لاتخاذ اي اجراء قانوني .. *


















*



**::.... مرحبا احبتي .....:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*ها قد حانت طقوس المحكمة .. *




*وقد دقت ساعة الاستقبال .. *





*فـ مرحباً بكم جميعا .. *















*هذا تصوير للأسئلة التي سيتم استجواب الجميع فيها .. *





*لن يُقبل أي تغير للرأي بعد طرحها .. *





*من دخل هُنا .. لا يخرج الا بعد ’ مقاضاتي ’ .. *
















*



**صف حبك .. في كلمة واحدة ؟!*








هل يُمكن أن يكون الحب من أول نظرة ؟!









متى أحببت لأول مرة ؟! ( سؤال جوابه اجباري ) .. 









مالذي جذبك لـ حبيبك / حبيبتك وكان سببا لتعلقك واختيارك له /   ــها ؟ 









مالذي عناه الحب لك في ايام المراهقة ؟! 









متى يمكن أن يكون الحب ادراج الرياح لسبب غير الخيانة من وجة   نظرك ؟!








مالشعور الذي يرافقك طوال وجودك بالقرب من حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!










هل تفضل ( أو يعجبك ) أن يكون / تكون حبيبتك / حبيبك هو شريكـ /   ـة حياتك ؟!


​





مالكلمة الي تستخدمها لـ تنادي حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!








مارأيك في مقولة ( الحب عذاب ) ؟!




​





لماذا واين وكيف احببت حبيبك او حبيبتك 





اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟  اجباري  ؟













هل يمكن أن تسمي ( ابنك / ابنتك ) على اسم ( حبيبك / حبيبتك )   التي عشقت حد الجنون وفقدته / فيه لأي سبب ؟! 








من واقع ماعشت أو جربت هل تدوم أول علاقة للشخص وتستمر .. أو   حتى تتطور الى زواج ؟! 









أي من الأسباب تجعلك تخون .. وتتجرد بسببها من خصلة ( الإخلاص )   ؟!








من   مِن أعضاء / عضوات المنتدى لاحظتـ / ـي من ردودهـ / ـا ..   أسلوبـه / ـا   ومواضيعه / ـها أنه قريب / ـيبة من الشخصية المرسومة عن شريك /   شريكة   حياتك ؟!



اتمنى المشاركة من جميع العضاء الكرام
نستدعي رابع  عضو على منصة المحكمة 
وهو

مايكل
 يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
  فرحبو  به معي 
وتمنوا له   البراءة


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

اهلا اهلا يا ميكي

نورت يا باشا

وان شاء الله خمسة وعشرين سنة سجن هههههههههههه

سوري الكيبورد خرف

اقصد افراج يا ميكي يعني هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> نستدعي رابع  عضو على منصة المحكمة
> وهو
> 
> مايكل
> ...





*اشكرك انريكي ع اختيارك لي
لكن اسف مش هقدر ارد ع اسئلتك
خصوصا في الوقت الحالي
ياريت تشوف عضو اخر عشان الموضوع يستمر
واسف مره تانيه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا اهلا يا ميكي
> 
> نورت يا باشا
> 
> ...




*خدت الافراج بدري بدري

ميرسي ع الشماته يا بت​*


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اشكرك انريكي ع اختيارك لي
> لكن اسف مش هقدر ارد ع اسئلتك
> خصوصا في الوقت الحالي
> ياريت تشوف عضو اخر عشان الموضوع يستمر
> واسف مره تانيه​*[/SIZE][/FONT]


مش مشكلة يا مايكل

انت اتنور في اي وقت

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (21 مارس 2011)

مدخـل//,,}
*احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
*لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
*عشقتك والعشق هلاااك*
*لاتذبحني تعاال وقصرالخطوه*​ 
*                 احبك جدا *
*         واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل*
*        واعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل*




​*صباحكـُم / رٍضـــا ..*




*مسائكُـم / حب وٍ سعـادةٌ .. *




















*لكلً منا جوانب في شخصيته ..*



*منكم من تعرفنا عليه ومنكم من لم نتعرف على ما بداخله *



*ألا وهي ’، الــــعاطفــــة ’، .. *



*لم نتمكن من الولوج الى أعماق شخصيات *





*أحببناها   .. عشنا معها .. نراها كل يوم ..  ونسعد لوجودها في *
*   منتدانا  الغالي*
*
*














*تٌـقرع أجراس هذا المكان ..*






*تنبيهاً   لـ فَتحُ الأبواب ... *





*إستقبالاً   لـ ضيوفي الكــرام .. *




















*هُنـا اُرحب بكم** .. *




*في محـكمتـي*





*’، *




*التي سأكون .. قاضِيها لـ حينٍ .. *




*استقبل الاعضاء  الكرام  / مجني عليــهم .. *





*أما الجاني ... فهو الحب   ..*






*لم   أنسى الشهود .. *






*فـ هم   الاعضاء  وكل من  ارتادهـ .. *


















*ليس مناً من من لم يُجرب طعم الحب ..*
*لا ولن   يحسب على البشرية حتى!!!  *




*وليس منا من لم تلسعه شرارته ولذتـها ..*




*لو لـ / لحظات اعجاب ، حب ، جنوُن ...... *






*في هذا .. *





*سـ أُحاكي مِن ضيوفي ’، قلــوبهم ’، .. *




*أُحاكــي ماضيهم .. *




*وأُلامس أعماقهم .. *







*’ قلوبكم ضيوفي ’ .. *







*هي   رهناً لمُقاضاتي حتى .. تُجيب بـ صدق وبـ حب .. *






*أَملأُ   الصفحات بود .. *




*أُلونـها بـ لون القلب ..*




*أُعطرها بـجوريات العشق .. *



















*عزيزي الضيف / غاليتي الضيفة هُنـا على منصتـي .. *




*لن أطلب الكثير .. *




*كونوا بـ القرب .. *




*وأطلقوا صراح قلوبـكم .. *





*هي من أُحاكم فيكم ..*







*مــــــــحـــكـــمــــة   *







​











*بحضور هذا الجمع الكبير من الجمهور .. *




*وبحضور الشهود .. *





*نبدأ بعرض سلسلة القضايا بالترتيب .. *





*



*





*يرجى التزام الهدوء منعا لاتخاذ اي اجراء قانوني .. *


















*



**::.... مرحبا احبتي .....:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*ها قد حانت طقوس المحكمة .. *




*وقد دقت ساعة الاستقبال .. *





*فـ مرحباً بكم جميعا .. *















*هذا تصوير للأسئلة التي سيتم استجواب الجميع فيها .. *





*لن يُقبل أي تغير للرأي بعد طرحها .. *





*من دخل هُنا .. لا يخرج الا بعد ’ مقاضاتي ’ .. *
















*



**صف حبك .. في كلمة واحدة ؟!*








هل يُمكن أن يكون الحب من أول نظرة ؟!









متى أحببت لأول مرة ؟! ( سؤال جوابه اجباري ) .. 









مالذي جذبك لـ حبيبك / حبيبتك وكان سببا لتعلقك واختيارك له /   ــها ؟ 









مالذي عناه الحب لك في ايام المراهقة ؟! 









متى يمكن أن يكون الحب ادراج الرياح لسبب غير الخيانة من وجة   نظرك ؟!








مالشعور الذي يرافقك طوال وجودك بالقرب من حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!










هل تفضل ( أو يعجبك ) أن يكون / تكون حبيبتك / حبيبك هو شريكـ /   ـة حياتك ؟!


​





مالكلمة الي تستخدمها لـ تنادي حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!








مارأيك في مقولة ( الحب عذاب ) ؟!




​





لماذا واين وكيف احببت حبيبك او حبيبتك 





اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟  اجباري  ؟













هل يمكن أن تسمي ( ابنك / ابنتك ) على اسم ( حبيبك / حبيبتك )   التي عشقت حد الجنون وفقدته / فيه لأي سبب ؟! 








من واقع ماعشت أو جربت هل تدوم أول علاقة للشخص وتستمر .. أو   حتى تتطور الى زواج ؟! 









أي من الأسباب تجعلك تخون .. وتتجرد بسببها من خصلة ( الإخلاص )   ؟!








من    مِن أعضاء / عضوات المنتدى لاحظتـ / ـي من ردودهـ / ـا ..   أسلوبـه /  ـا   ومواضيعه / ـها أنه قريب / ـيبة من الشخصية المرسومة عن شريك /    شريكة   حياتك ؟!



اتمنى المشاركة من جميع العضاء الكرام
نستدعي رابع  عضو على منصة المحكمة 
وهو

احلى ديانة
 يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
  فرحبو  به معي 
وتمنوا له   البراءة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 مارس 2011)

موضووووووووووووووووع جميل اول مره اشوفو
كل الضيوف منورين
ميرسي ع الموضوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 مارس 2011)

موضووووووووووووووووع جميل اول مره اشوفو
كل الضيوف منورين
ميرسي ع الموضوع


----------



## أنجيلا (21 مارس 2011)

موضوع راااائع جدا انا الان بس شفتو 
 شكرا كثير انريكي


----------



## انريكي (22 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> موضووووووووووووووووع جميل اول مره اشوفو
> كل الضيوف منورين
> ميرسي ع الموضوع


شكرا كتير  يا غالية
انتي اتنوري في اي وقت 

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *خدت الافراج بدري بدري*
> 
> 
> *ميرسي ع الشماته يا بت*





ههههههههههههه 

افراج

اشك طبعا ده انت تلاقيك محكوم عليك في دولة تانية 

قول يارب ههههههههههه


استخبي بقي عشان انا هبلغ عنك قريب:t30:​


----------



## انريكي (22 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> موضوع راااائع جدا انا الان بس شفتو
> شكرا كثير انريكي


شكرا كتير انجيلا

نورتي يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2011)

اهلا اهلا احلي ديانة

اكيد اكيد اعدام ههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (22 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا اهلا احلي ديانة
> 
> اكيد اكيد اعدام ههههههههههههه​


قولي يا رب ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> قولي يا رب ههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه يااااااااااارب:bud:


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 مارس 2011)

اية دة ودى عرفت منين انى جى هنا
انت بتفضحنى ولا اية
اول شرط البنت دى مش تشارك خالص​


----------



## انريكي (27 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اية دة ودى عرفت منين انى جى هنا
> انت بتفضحنى ولا اية
> اول شرط البنت دى مش تشارك خالص​


هههههههه

ماشي يا امعلم :smil15:


----------



## انريكي (15 أبريل 2011)

مدخـل//,,}

بعد التوقف الطويل 

رجعنا من جديد 
*احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
*لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
*عشقتك والعشق هلاااك*
*لاتذبحني تعاال وقصرالخطوه*​ 
*                 احبك جدا *
*         واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل*
*        واعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل*




​*صباحكـُم / رٍضـــا ..*




*مسائكُـم / حب وٍ سعـادةٌ .. *




















*لكلً منا جوانب في شخصيته ..*



*منكم من تعرفنا عليه ومنكم من لم نتعرف على ما بداخله *



*ألا وهي ’، الــــعاطفــــة ’، .. *



*لم نتمكن من الولوج الى أعماق شخصيات *





*أحببناها   .. عشنا معها .. نراها كل يوم ..  ونسعد لوجودها في *
*   منتدانا  الغالي*
*
*














*تٌـقرع أجراس هذا المكان ..*






*تنبيهاً   لـ فَتحُ الأبواب ... *





*إستقبالاً   لـ ضيوفي الكــرام .. *




















*هُنـا اُرحب بكم** .. *




*في محـكمتـي*





*’، *




*التي سأكون .. قاضِيها لـ حينٍ .. *




*استقبل الاعضاء  الكرام  / مجني عليــهم .. *





*أما الجاني ... فهو الحب   ..*






*لم   أنسى الشهود .. *






*فـ هم   الاعضاء  وكل من  ارتادهـ .. *


















*ليس مناً من من لم يُجرب طعم الحب ..*
*لا ولن   يحسب على البشرية حتى!!!  *




*وليس منا من لم تلسعه شرارته ولذتـها ..*




*لو لـ / لحظات اعجاب ، حب ، جنوُن ...... *






*في هذا .. *





*سـ أُحاكي مِن ضيوفي ’، قلــوبهم ’، .. *




*أُحاكــي ماضيهم .. *




*وأُلامس أعماقهم .. *







*’ قلوبكم ضيوفي ’ .. *







*هي   رهناً لمُقاضاتي حتى .. تُجيب بـ صدق وبـ حب .. *






*أَملأُ   الصفحات بود .. *




*أُلونـها بـ لون القلب ..*




*أُعطرها بـجوريات العشق .. *



















*عزيزي الضيف / غاليتي الضيفة هُنـا على منصتـي .. *




*لن أطلب الكثير .. *




*كونوا بـ القرب .. *




*وأطلقوا صراح قلوبـكم .. *





*هي من أُحاكم فيكم ..*







*مــــــــحـــكـــمــــة   *







​











*بحضور هذا الجمع الكبير من الجمهور .. *




*وبحضور الشهود .. *





*نبدأ بعرض سلسلة القضايا بالترتيب .. *





*



*





*يرجى التزام الهدوء منعا لاتخاذ اي اجراء قانوني .. *


















*



**::.... مرحبا احبتي .....:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*ها قد حانت طقوس المحكمة .. *




*وقد دقت ساعة الاستقبال .. *





*فـ مرحباً بكم جميعا .. *















*هذا تصوير للأسئلة التي سيتم استجواب الجميع فيها .. *





*لن يُقبل أي تغير للرأي بعد طرحها .. *





*من دخل هُنا .. لا يخرج الا بعد ’ مقاضاتي ’ .. *
















*



**صف حبك .. في كلمة واحدة ؟!*








هل يُمكن أن يكون الحب من أول نظرة ؟!









متى أحببت لأول مرة ؟! ( سؤال جوابه اجباري ) .. 









مالذي جذبك لـ حبيبك / حبيبتك وكان سببا لتعلقك واختيارك له /   ــها ؟ 









مالذي عناه الحب لك في ايام المراهقة ؟! 









متى يمكن أن يكون الحب ادراج الرياح لسبب غير الخيانة من وجة   نظرك ؟!








مالشعور الذي يرافقك طوال وجودك بالقرب من حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!










هل تفضل ( أو يعجبك ) أن يكون / تكون حبيبتك / حبيبك هو شريكـ /   ـة حياتك ؟!


​





مالكلمة الي تستخدمها لـ تنادي حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!








مارأيك في مقولة ( الحب عذاب ) ؟!




​





لماذا واين وكيف احببت حبيبك او حبيبتك 





 اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟  اجباري  ؟













هل يمكن أن تسمي ( ابنك / ابنتك ) على اسم ( حبيبك / حبيبتك )   التي عشقت حد الجنون وفقدته / فيه لأي سبب ؟! 








من واقع ماعشت أو جربت هل تدوم أول علاقة للشخص وتستمر .. أو   حتى تتطور الى زواج ؟! 









أي من الأسباب تجعلك تخون .. وتتجرد بسببها من خصلة ( الإخلاص )   ؟!








من    مِن أعضاء / عضوات المنتدى لاحظتـ / ـي من ردودهـ / ـا ..   أسلوبـه /  ـا   ومواضيعه / ـها أنه قريب / ـيبة من الشخصية المرسومة عن شريك /    شريكة   حياتك ؟!



اتمنى المشاركة من جميع العضاء الكرام
 نستدعي رابع  عضو على منصة المحكمة 
 وهو

انجيلا  
 يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
  فرحبو  به معي 
وتمنوا له   البراءة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أبريل 2011)

اهلا يا انجيلا
منورة المحكمة يا حبيبتي وانشاء الله براءة
اختيار موفق يا انريكي​


----------



## انريكي (15 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اهلا يا انجيلا
> منورة المحكمة يا حبيبتي وانشاء الله براءة
> اختيار موفق يا انريكي​


هههههههههه

اكيد امنورة ديه انجي مش غريبة 

شكرا ملكة

نورتي


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

اعتذر انريكي انا عمري 16 بس 
يعني لسه مش حبيت ولا عندي حبيب هههههههه
اسفة مش ممكن اجاوب ع الاسئلة 
انا اعتذر


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> اعتذر انريكي انا عمري 16 بس
> يعني لسه مش حبيت ولا عندي حبيب هههههههه
> اسفة مش ممكن اجاوب ع الاسئلة
> انا اعتذر


اوووووووووووووووووووكي يا انجيلا مش مشكلة  

وانتي دامن امنورة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2011)

جميل يا انريكي

متابع 

جزيل الشكر


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا انريكي
> 
> متابع
> 
> جزيل الشكر


نورت يا كليمو

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (9 يوليو 2011)

مدخـل//,,}

بعد التوقف الطويل 
بسسبب اعمال فنية في الموضوع رجعنا من جديد
*احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
*لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
*عشقتك والعشق هلاااك*
*لاتذبحني تعاال وقصرالخطوه*​ 
*                 احبك جدا *
*         واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل*
*        واعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل*




​*صباحكـُم / رٍضـــا ..*




*مسائكُـم / حب وٍ سعـادةٌ .. *





















*لكلً منا جوانب في شخصيته ..*



*منكم من تعرفنا عليه ومنكم من لم نتعرف على ما بداخله *



*ألا وهي ’، الــــعاطفــــة ’، .. *



*لم نتمكن من الولوج الى أعماق شخصيات *





*أحببناها   .. عشنا معها .. نراها كل يوم ..  ونسعد لوجودها في *
*   منتدانا  الغالي*
*
*














*تٌـقرع أجراس هذا المكان ..*






*تنبيهاً   لـ فَتحُ الأبواب ... *





*إستقبالاً   لـ ضيوفي الكــرام .. *




















*هُنـا اُرحب بكم** .. *




*في محـكمتـي*





*’، *




*التي سأكون .. قاضِيها لـ حينٍ .. *




*استقبل الاعضاء  الكرام  / مجني عليــهم .. *





*أما الجاني ... فهو الحب   ..*






*لم   أنسى الشهود .. *






*فـ هم   الاعضاء  وكل من  ارتادهـ .. *


















*ليس مناً من من لم يُجرب طعم الحب ..*
*لا ولن   يحسب على البشرية حتى!!!  *




*وليس منا من لم تلسعه شرارته ولذتـها ..*




*لو لـ / لحظات اعجاب ، حب ، جنوُن ...... *






*في هذا .. *





*سـ أُحاكي مِن ضيوفي ’، قلــوبهم ’، .. *




*أُحاكــي ماضيهم .. *




*وأُلامس أعماقهم .. *







*’ قلوبكم ضيوفي ’ .. *







*هي   رهناً لمُقاضاتي حتى .. تُجيب بـ صدق وبـ حب .. *






*أَملأُ   الصفحات بود .. *




*أُلونـها بـ لون القلب ..*




*أُعطرها بـجوريات العشق .. *



















*عزيزي الضيف / غاليتي الضيفة هُنـا على منصتـي .. *




*لن أطلب الكثير .. *




*كونوا بـ القرب .. *




*وأطلقوا صراح قلوبـكم .. *





*هي من أُحاكم فيكم ..*







*مــــــــحـــكـــمــــة   *







​











*بحضور هذا الجمع الكبير من الجمهور .. *




*وبحضور الشهود .. *





*نبدأ بعرض سلسلة القضايا بالترتيب .. *





*



*





*يرجى التزام الهدوء منعا لاتخاذ اي اجراء قانوني .. *


















*



**::.... مرحبا احبتي .....:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*ها قد حانت طقوس المحكمة .. *




*وقد دقت ساعة الاستقبال .. *





*فـ مرحباً بكم جميعا .. *















*هذا تصوير للأسئلة التي سيتم استجواب الجميع فيها .. *





*لن يُقبل أي تغير للرأي بعد طرحها .. *





*من دخل هُنا .. لا يخرج الا بعد ’ مقاضاتي ’ .. *
















*



**صف حبك .. في كلمة واحدة ؟!*








هل يُمكن أن يكون الحب من أول نظرة ؟!









متى أحببت لأول مرة ؟! ( سؤال جوابه اجباري ) .. 









مالذي جذبك لـ حبيبك / حبيبتك وكان سببا لتعلقك واختيارك له /   ــها ؟ 









مالذي عناه الحب لك في ايام المراهقة ؟! 









متى يمكن أن يكون الحب ادراج الرياح لسبب غير الخيانة من وجة   نظرك ؟!








مالشعور الذي يرافقك طوال وجودك بالقرب من حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!










هل تفضل ( أو يعجبك ) أن يكون / تكون حبيبتك / حبيبك هو شريكـ /   ـة حياتك ؟!


​





مالكلمة الي تستخدمها لـ تنادي حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!








مارأيك في مقولة ( الحب عذاب ) ؟!




​





لماذا واين وكيف احببت حبيبك او حبيبتك 





 اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟  اجباري  ؟













هل يمكن أن تسمي ( ابنك / ابنتك ) على اسم ( حبيبك / حبيبتك )   التي عشقت حد الجنون وفقدته / فيه لأي سبب ؟! 








من واقع ماعشت أو جربت هل تدوم أول علاقة للشخص وتستمر .. أو   حتى تتطور الى زواج ؟! 









أي من الأسباب تجعلك تخون .. وتتجرد بسببها من خصلة ( الإخلاص )   ؟!








من     مِن أعضاء / عضوات المنتدى لاحظتـ / ـي من ردودهـ / ـا ..   أسلوبـه /   ـا   ومواضيعه / ـها أنه قريب / ـيبة من الشخصية المرسومة عن شريك /     شريكة   حياتك ؟!



اتمنى المشاركة من جميع العضاء الكرام
 نستدعي رابع  عضو على منصة المحكمة 
 وهو

بوب كمبيوتر
 يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
  فرحبو  به معي 
وتمنوا له   البراءة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 يوليو 2011)

اولاً ميرسي علي التدبيسة 

قصدي علي الإستضافة دي ياريس 


 قريت مقدمتك اكتر من مرة 

جااااااااااااااااامد يا عمنا 

بس وحياتك خلي بالك مني

انا برئ يا بيه 
هههههههههههه





> صف حبك .. في كلمة واحدة ؟!



 الحب المستحيل 



> هل يُمكن أن يكون الحب من أول نظرة ؟!



من نظري يكون أعجاب وليس حب بالمفهم الطبيعي 



> متى أحببت لأول مرة ؟! ( سؤال جوابه اجباري ) ..



من سنتين كدا وكل حاجة راحة لحالها 

(حسابي معاك بعدين في السؤال دا )



> مالذي جذبك لـ حبيبك / حبيبتك وكان سببا لتعلقك واختيارك له / ــها ؟



دا مش اجباري مش هجاوب بقي 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

1) كان اسلوبها بيختلف عن اي حد شوفته او تعاملت معاه 

2) الإهتمام (شوية ياعني هههههههههه)







> متى يمكن أن يكون الحب ادراج الرياح لسبب غير الخيانة من وجة نظرك ؟!



هو أن تحب الشخص الوحيد القادر على أن يجعلك تعيسا



> مالذي عناه الحب لك في ايام المراهقة ؟!



هو عباره عن ثوره عاطفيه وتاجج في المشاعر والاحاسيس لدي الطرفين ولا يدرك اي منهم معني الحب الصادق وهو التوهم بالحب ولا يعتبر حب حقيقي وصادق ولو نتج عنه ارتباط مصيره الفشل ( دي رأيي )



> مالشعور الذي يرافقك طوال وجودك بالقرب من حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!



(حسابك تقل يامعلمي )

وحشتني وبتوحشني وهاتوحشني 



> هل تفضل ( أو يعجبك ) أن يكون / تكون حبيبتك / حبيبك هو شريكـ / ـة حياتك ؟!



طبعاً 



> مالكلمة الي تستخدمها لـ تنادي حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!



قول انت بقي وإللي يطلع من زمتك انا راضي بيه 
هههههههههههه




> مارأيك في مقولة ( الحب عذاب ) ؟!



في مقولة عجباني فيها الإجابة 

الحب جمره من نار.. تنشر شظاياها في قلوب المحبين فتكويهم بلوعة الشوق والم الفراق 



> لماذا واين وكيف احببت حبيبك او حبيبتك



لماذ ا

اعتقد انه اتجاوب عليه فوق 

اين وكيف 

سماح ياريكو المرة دي 



> اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟ اجباري ؟



هش يالا من هنا 
هههههههههههههههه

انسي يا حبي 
ههههههههههه



> هل يمكن أن تسمي ( ابنك / ابنتك ) على اسم ( حبيبك / حبيبتك ) التي عشقت حد الجنون وفقدته / فيه لأي سبب ؟!




لا طبعاً 



> من واقع ماعشت أو جربت هل تدوم أول علاقة للشخص وتستمر .. أو حتى تتطور الى زواج ؟!



حسب إرادة ربنا 



> أي من الأسباب تجعلك تخون .. وتتجرد بسببها من خصلة ( الإخلاص ) ؟!



الخيانة برضوا 

بكرهااااااااااا 




> من مِن أعضاء / عضوات المنتدى لاحظتـ / ـي من ردودهـ / ـا .. أسلوبـه / ـا ومواضيعه / ـها أنه قريب / ـيبة من الشخصية المرسومة عن شريك / شريكة حياتك ؟!



كلهم بصراحة حد جميل جداً وبالتوفيق ليهم من كل قلبي 

ربنا يفرح حياتهم ويسعدهم 



> بوب كمبيوتر
> يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟



تم يا معلمي 

حسابك بقي برة مش في الموضوع بقي 



> وتمنوا له البراءة



ياراجل دا انت اسئلة الثانوية العامة اسهل منك 
هههههههههههه

وبعدين انا ماحدش سألني كدا قبل كدا 
ههههههههه

ميرسي ياريكو علي اللإستضافة الجميلة دي 

ربنا يفرح قلبك 

وحسابي معاك بعدين هاردهالك مش هنسهالك
هههههههههههه

الحكم 

























بعد المداولة 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (10 يوليو 2011)

تم يا معلمي 

حسابك بقي برة مش في الموضوع بقي 






                          اقتباس                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











                 وتمنوا له البراءة                   








ياراجل دا انت اسئلة الثانوية العامة اسهل منك 
هههههههههههه

وبعدين انا ماحدش سألني كدا قبل كدا 
ههههههههه

ميرسي ياريكو علي اللإستضافة الجميلة دي 

ربنا يفرح قلبك 

وحسابي معاك بعدين هاردهالك مش هنسهالك
هههههههههههه

الحكم 

























بعد المداولة 
ههههههههههه


؟؟؟؟؟؟

بعد المداولة والسماع للمتهم

هدوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

حكمة المحكمة حضوريأ على المتهم بوب

بالافراج وتعوض عشره جنيه مصري هههههههههههههههه

بجد بجد كنت صريح اوي يا بوب

واشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه الاجابات الجميلة زيك

ويا عم انا موجود دامن حنتظرك ادرت الدين ههههههههههههههه

الرب يكون معك يا غالي


----------



## انريكي (10 يوليو 2011)

*احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
*لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
*عشقتك والعشق هلاااك*
*لاتذبحني تعاال وقصرالخطوه* 
*                 احبك جدا *
*         واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل*
*        واعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل*




​*صباحكـُم / رٍضـــا ..*




*مسائكُـم / حب وٍ سعـادةٌ .. *




















*لكلً منا جوانب في شخصيته ..*



*منكم من تعرفنا عليه ومنكم من لم نتعرف على ما بداخله *



*ألا وهي ’، الــــعاطفــــة ’، .. *



*لم نتمكن من الولوج الى أعماق شخصيات *





*أحببناها   .. عشنا معها .. نراها كل يوم ..  ونسعد لوجودها في *
*   منتدانا  الغالي*
*
*














*تٌـقرع أجراس هذا المكان ..*






*تنبيهاً   لـ فَتحُ الأبواب ... *





*إستقبالاً   لـ ضيوفي الكــرام .. *




















*هُنـا اُرحب بكم** .. *




*في محـكمتـي*





*’، *




*التي سأكون .. قاضِيها لـ حينٍ .. *




*استقبل الاعضاء  الكرام  / مجني عليــهم .. *





*أما الجاني ... فهو الحب   ..*






*لم   أنسى الشهود .. *






*فـ هم   الاعضاء  وكل من  ارتادهـ .. *


















*ليس مناً من من لم يُجرب طعم الحب ..*
*لا ولن   يحسب على البشرية حتى!!!  *




*وليس منا من لم تلسعه شرارته ولذتـها ..*




*لو لـ / لحظات اعجاب ، حب ، جنوُن ...... *






*في هذا .. *





*سـ أُحاكي مِن ضيوفي ’، قلــوبهم ’، .. *




*أُحاكــي ماضيهم .. *




*وأُلامس أعماقهم .. *







*’ قلوبكم ضيوفي ’ .. *







*هي   رهناً لمُقاضاتي حتى .. تُجيب بـ صدق وبـ حب .. *






*أَملأُ   الصفحات بود .. *




*أُلونـها بـ لون القلب ..*




*أُعطرها بـجوريات العشق .. *



















*عزيزي الضيف / غاليتي الضيفة هُنـا على منصتـي .. *




*لن أطلب الكثير .. *




*كونوا بـ القرب .. *




*وأطلقوا صراح قلوبـكم .. *





*هي من أُحاكم فيكم ..*







*مــــــــحـــكـــمــــة   *







​











*بحضور هذا الجمع الكبير من الجمهور .. *




*وبحضور الشهود .. *





*نبدأ بعرض سلسلة القضايا بالترتيب .. *





*



*





*يرجى التزام الهدوء منعا لاتخاذ اي اجراء قانوني .. *


















*



**::.... مرحبا احبتي .....:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*ها قد حانت طقوس المحكمة .. *




*وقد دقت ساعة الاستقبال .. *





*فـ مرحباً بكم جميعا .. *















*هذا تصوير للأسئلة التي سيتم استجواب الجميع فيها .. *





*لن يُقبل أي تغير للرأي بعد طرحها .. *





*من دخل هُنا .. لا يخرج الا بعد ’ مقاضاتي ’ .. *
















*



**صف حبك .. في كلمة واحدة ؟!*








هل يُمكن أن يكون الحب من أول نظرة ؟!









متى أحببت لأول مرة ؟! ( سؤال جوابه اجباري ) .. 









مالذي جذبك لـ حبيبك / حبيبتك وكان سببا لتعلقك واختيارك له /   ــها ؟ 









مالذي عناه الحب لك في ايام المراهقة ؟! 









متى يمكن أن يكون الحب ادراج الرياح لسبب غير الخيانة من وجة   نظرك ؟!








مالشعور الذي يرافقك طوال وجودك بالقرب من حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!










هل تفضل ( أو يعجبك ) أن يكون / تكون حبيبتك / حبيبك هو شريكـ /   ـة حياتك ؟!


​





مالكلمة الي تستخدمها لـ تنادي حبيبك / حبيبتك ؟!








مارأيك في مقولة ( الحب عذاب ) ؟!




​





لماذا واين وكيف احببت حبيبك او حبيبتك 





 اول حرف من اسم حبييبك ؟  اجباري  ؟













هل يمكن أن تسمي ( ابنك / ابنتك ) على اسم ( حبيبك / حبيبتك )   التي عشقت حد الجنون وفقدته / فيه لأي سبب ؟! 








من واقع ماعشت أو جربت هل تدوم أول علاقة للشخص وتستمر .. أو   حتى تتطور الى زواج ؟! 









أي من الأسباب تجعلك تخون .. وتتجرد بسببها من خصلة ( الإخلاص )   ؟!








من      مِن أعضاء / عضوات المنتدى لاحظتـ / ـي من ردودهـ / ـا ..   أسلوبـه /    ـا   ومواضيعه / ـها أنه قريب / ـيبة من الشخصية المرسومة عن شريك /      شريكة   حياتك ؟!



اتمنى المشاركة من جميع العضاء الكرام
 نستدعي رابع  عضو على منصة المحكمة 
 وهو

روكا المشاغبة
  يتفضل بالاستجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
  فرحبو  به معي 
وتمنوا له   البراءة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

> روكا المشاغبة


اني اعتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتترض
 *يا تقول الاميرة الشقية يا هولع في محكمة دي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> اني اعتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتترض
> *يا تقول الاميرة الشقية يا هولع في محكمة دي:nunu0000:*​


:t17: ماشي يا بنتي

رحبو معي بي  الاميرة الشقية هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

:mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :t17: ماشي يا بنتي
> 
> رحبو معي بي  الاميرة الشقية هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> :mus13::mus13::mus13:


*ان كان كده مااااااااااااااااااشي:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> *احبك مستحيل انسااااك *
> *لا تجبرني انا انسااك بالقوه *
> *عشقتك والعشق هلاااك*
> *لاتذبحني تعاال وقصرالخطوه*
> ...


*انا جاااااااااااااااااااااوبت*
*براااااااااااااااااااااءة والحمد الله*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا روكا *
*الله يبارك فيكي يا روكا برضه:new6:*​


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جاااااااااااااااااااااوبت*
> *براااااااااااااااااااااءة والحمد الله*
> *مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا روكا *
> *الله يبارك فيكي يا روكا برضه:new6:*​


برائة ونص والي يقول غير كدة اعدمة حالأ

هههههههههههههههههههه

لكن بجد بجد بجد يا روكا

انتي انسانة طيبة القلب 

وانا اتشرق بي دخولك موضوعي المتواضع

وشكرا على الاجابات الجميلة يا اميرة هههههههههههههه

الرب يكون معك دامن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> برائة ونص والي يقول غير كدة اعدمة حالأ
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ربنا يخليك يا انريكي*
*انا اللي متشرفة بمعرفتك اكيد*
*مانت من ضمن حزب المعارضة احم احم يعني:fun_lol:*
*ميرسي لاستضافتك بجد*
*وانك افتكرتني اجي هنا:2:*
*وادلي باجابات خطيرة قد تؤدي الي حرق هذه المحكمة*
*والله ولي التوفيق*
*وسلام رب المجد معاكم:t17:*​


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا انريكي*
> *انا اللي متشرفة بمعرفتك اكيد*
> *مانت من ضمن حزب المعارضة احم احم يعني:fun_lol:*
> *ميرسي لاستضافتك بجد*
> ...


اكيد انا معاكي يا بنتي هههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكي يا روكا

ربنا ينور طريقك دامن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اكيد انا معاكي يا بنتي هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليكي يا روكا
> 
> ربنا ينور طريقك دامن


*ميرسي يا انريكي*
*بس ايه المحكمة دي زي اللوز ههههههه*
*ومفهاش مرافعة ولا بطيخ:budo:*​


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا انريكي*
> *بس ايه المحكمة دي زي اللوز ههههههه*
> *ومفهاش مرافعة ولا بطيخ:budo:*​


ده موديل جديد يا بنتي  :yaka:

هيه فيها محامية وحده بس مش عارف راحت فين

اتصور اتخطفت هههههههههههههه

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ده موديل جديد يا بنتي  :yaka:
> 
> هيه فيها محامية وحده بس مش عارف راحت فين
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*وهي يعني حبكت تتخطف في محاكمتي:smil13:*​


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وهي يعني حبكت تتخطف في محاكمتي:smil13:*​


ده حظك يا بنتي اعمل ايه يعني

لو كان فيه حظ للبيع كان اشتري 2 كليو حظ لكي يا بنتي هههههههههههههه

:t33:


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

منورين كلكم انا لمحت انجيلا وبوب وروكا

منورين وياتري براءة و الا القاضي ظالم ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> منورين كلكم انا لمحت انجيلا وبوب وروكا
> 
> منورين وياتري براءة و الا القاضي ظالم ههههههههههههههه​


لالالالالالالالالالا ده القاضي طيب اوي

ده بيعطي للكل متهم عشره جنية هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه كداب ونصاب انا كنت اول مسجونه ومش اديتني حاجه

هات بقي اللي عليك بالفوايد بتاعتهم ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ده حظك يا بنتي اعمل ايه يعني
> 
> لو كان فيه حظ للبيع كان اشتري 2 كليو حظ لكي يا بنتي هههههههههههههه
> 
> :t33:


*ويا سلام لو يكونو من ابو رغوة ده*
*يالهوي بحبه جدا:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> منورين كلكم انا لمحت انجيلا وبوب وروكا
> 
> منورين وياتري براءة و الا القاضي ظالم ههههههههههههههه​


*ميرسي بنورك*
*اه ظالم ظالم ظااااااااااااااااالم:spor24:*
*اداني قرش ساغ قصدي دبسني في المكمة وفي الاخر لقيتها فاضية:ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا ده القاضي طيب اوي
> 
> ده بيعطي للكل متهم عشره جنية هههههههههههههههه


*وانا عشان مش لقيت حد موجود*
*يبقالي 10*10*10000+50000= 1500000:yaka:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي بنورك*
> *اه ظالم ظالم ظااااااااااااااااالم:spor24:*
> *اداني قرش ساغ قصدي دبسني في المكمة وفي الاخر لقيتها فاضية:ranting:*​




ههههههههههههه ايوه نصاب انا عارفه كده كويس :ranting:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه ايوه نصاب انا عارفه كده كويس :ranting:


*يبقا نقفل الباب بترباس ده يومك مش معدي يا عبااااااااااااااااس:spor24:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه لا ماهو خلع من بدري من المنتدي

حس انه مش هيطلع سليم بس علي مين هنستناه علي باب المنتدي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لا ماهو خلع من بدري من المنتدي
> 
> حس انه مش هيطلع سليم بس علي مين هنستناه علي باب المنتدي


*ايوة ده يومه بلااااااااااااااااااااك في اسود :t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه ده اقل واجب طبعا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ده اقل واجب طبعا


*:t33::t33::t33:
وهيعمل الواجب*​


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

هو في ايه احنا جدعان اويييييييييييييييييييييييي

نصاب مش كدة يا روزي يومك اسود من اولة 

وانتي يا روكا انا مش معاكي في الثورة ههههههههههههههههههه

حتشوفو ايام سودةهو اليوم الاسود يبان من اخرة 

:yaka:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هو في ايه احنا جدعان اويييييييييييييييييييييييي
> 
> نصاب مش كدة يا روزي يومك اسود من اولة
> 
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالا اللي في الثورة ده نابع من جواك:t33:*​


----------



## انريكي (14 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا اللي في الثورة ده نابع من جواك:t33:*​


:spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هو في ايه احنا جدعان اويييييييييييييييييييييييي
> 
> نصاب مش كدة يا روزي يومك اسود من اولة
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه لا السواد ده بليل احنا الصبح يا حج انريكي:act23:

ومش بنخاف  بقي بس ها:ura1:


----------



## انريكي (21 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا السواد ده بليل احنا الصبح يا حج انريكي:act23:
> 
> ومش بنخاف  بقي بس ها:ura1:


هههههههههههههههه

حفجرك يا بنت 

:act23::act23::act23:


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه ولا تعرف 

هاااااااااااااااااا


----------

